
Microsoft Announces a Repairable Surface Laptop - ericabiz
https://www.ifixit.com/News/microsoft-announces-a-repairable-surface-laptop-and-boy-are-we-excited
======
Synaesthesia
That’s fantastic. Computers should be repairable, they can still be compact
and thin and cool looking.

The original iMac G5 was so easy to repair, the whole back could come off with
3 screws. Subsequent models were much harder to repair, without looking much
different.

------
breakingcups
This is great. Might actually buy one now, crappy build quality and/or
impossibility of repair has held me off buying a laptop the last 4 years.

